# US Embassy London



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

Having had my medical and appointment in London,this is what I have incurred.
First let me say I am the widow of a US citizen and my green card needed renewing.
Wishing to return to live near my in laws in the USA I started the process of form filling etc etc in April 2013.
Then a trip to London for the medical,at a later date I recieved a letter on the Friday to attend my interview the following Monday,yet their website states one months notice will be given for this.
Taking with me my daughter in law and grandson,peak time trains at 5-55am cost me £585,taxi to the embassy to be told,cannot take home and car keys inside,another trip out to a local chemist to pay to store them.
Back through security etc,my 9am appointment had now lapsed into 11am,finally called to a window to pay another $225,on top of the $425 I had paid in April plus £237 medical fees.
Then they wanted 2 passport pictures,the machine within where I was standing was not working and had not been for two days.
Back out yet again to a local chemist to get pictures and all through security on my return
Then told to wait again to be called.
Finally I was called to a window,and told they needed my birth certificate and husbands death certificate,and my passport,this I left with them,was given a form to ring a courier to furnish further documents,person answered who could barely speak English and said,we have been told not to accept anything re UK residents,explained the embassy had given me this,she speaks with her manager,finally I speak with an American ,gave my debit card and arranged for documents to be collected the next day.
So far it is impossible to speak to a human being at the embassy,as all automated,I just wish to know when my passport,birth certificate and my late husbands death certificate will be returned to me.
Ive tried sending them registered letter and E/M all to no avail.
I have a flight booked to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas with my family and so worried as they are holding my passport,if anyone reading this can give me an answer,I will be eternally grateful.
I just need to know will I receive my documents before November the 19th/
Thank you if anyone can tell me what more I must do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Snowgoose - going by others posts you let your Green Card laps and applied for on based on being the widow of a US citizen. Details regarding required documents/fees are posted on uscis.gov. You got an earlier slot for DCF. 

Your documents will be in the mail after processing!


----------



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you,just wish I could speak to someone to ask when I will get them,missed a weekend away with friends having no passport.


----------

